# Help! SMall lump under skin on the back of her head? anyone else exp this? - update



## MetalMaiden

I just noticed a pea sized (slightly flatter than a pea but about that size) lump under her skin on the back of her head on the lower left quadrant of her head (near the base of her skull).... I can move it around, its not stuck on her skull... I am trying not to freak out right now and I know you guys arent doctors, but has anyone else's LO had something like this? I'm not sure I am going to be able to sleep tonight :wacko::cry:

**(I plan on calling the doctor tomorrow, but i have company, my aunt, who is a neo natal RN so i'll be getting her to check LO out too beforehand cuz i don't want to strand my aunt while waiting in a doctors office for hours... just kind of freaked out right now)


----------



## Liberty8888

It sounds like her glands, they will raise if she's ill, teething or sometimes just to hot. My little boy had the same thing and the doctor said they have two glands there - I really wouldn't worry, baby's glands rise at the slightest things x


----------



## MetalMaiden

Liberty8888 said:


> It sounds like her glands, they will raise if she's ill, teething or sometimes just to hot. My little boy had the same thing and the doctor said they have two glands there - I really wouldn't worry, baby's glands rise at the slightest things x

thanks so much for your reply! ok so just to make sure, you know the horseshoe indent on the base your skull? between that and the ear are the glands? i lied, its on the right side too. you're reply makes me feel better, thank you :hugs: i can't let myself get too wound up about it :wacko:


----------



## Insectile

I was touching my baby's head the other day and felt the same lump where you described it. I got worried too, since he had a spine problem at birth and I wasnt sure what I was feeling. Im glad to hear its not something terribly wrong or weird.


----------



## MetalMaiden

im just a little worried because there shudnt be any reason she would have an infection, she may be teething but seems less symptomatic of teething than a month ago (although still no teeth) and she's acting normal... i take it you haven't been to the doc yet Insectile? Glad you guys know what I am talking about!


----------



## Insectile

No we havent. I honestly forgot about it until now. I just remember feeling it, thinking 'oh that's weird' and he was off playing again. Julian didnt seem sick either, but it could've possibly been his teeth or a very slight infection. Or maybe he just has more prominent lymph nodes. :shrug:


----------



## MetalMaiden

Insectile said:


> No we havent. I honestly forgot about it until now. I just remember feeling it, thinking 'oh that's weird' and he was off playing again. Julian didnt seem sick either, but it could've possibly been his teeth or a very slight infection. Or maybe he just has more prominent lymph nodes. :shrug:

i forgot to add your LO is freaking adorable!! he's going to be a heartbreaker! handsome guy


I over think things alot... i think my aunt might be able to shed some light on it tomorrow until i can get to hte docs... i'll update then..

anyone else experience this too?? :shrug:


----------



## Insectile

Thank you! Your baby is gorgeous too. Her eyes are so pretty.

Ill have to check your update tomorrow.


----------



## MetalMaiden

ok i found this for the time being, sounds like what we've noticed, still gunna follow up with aunt and doc and will update... what like Liberty said, makes me feel better so I can at least sleep tonight...

"mgonzalezmd 
Jul 12, 2010
I am a pediatrician and I get questions about head lumps almost daily. Of course the internet does not replace an exam by a pediatrician, but I will say this: 

1) If a lump is small (pea-sized) the chance of it being bad is zero. Bad things grow and enlarge. If the size is stable it is probably not anything dangerous. 
2) Cancer is the first thing that jumps into a parents head when they find a lump. Cancers grow. So if the lump is the same size it was last month, the chance of it being cancer is probably zero. Children with cancer also typically have other symptoms (fever, poor weight gain, weight loss, easy bruising, etc). 
3) There are lymph nodes around the ears and at the base of the skull. These are the most common lumps parents bring to my attention. They are usually pea-sized or smaller and seem to move around under the skin. 
4) Infants will sometimes have a hard lump on their skull due to trauma from birth. There was typically a bruise or swelling (cones head) at that location shortly after birth. This injured area has calcium deposited in it and if becomes a bony knot under the skin. This typically evens out over several months to years. 
5) Dermoid cysts are typically found on the lateral aspect (the area nearest to the temple) of the eyebrow. They feel like a pea or lima bean under the skin. These are typically surgically removed because it can rupture with trauma (a hard blow to the area) and lead to a large inflammatory reaction at that location. Which is not a great thing with it being so close to the eye. 

I have definitely learned that parents get anxious about lumps and bumps under the skin. I have also learned that the degree of anxiety is often much greater than the risk of anything bad. The good news if the child has no other symptoms (a normal healthy child), the lump is relatively small and not growing, it is almost always not dangerous. 

I hope this helps. Remember, if you are concerned get it looked at."


----------



## MetalMaiden

Insectile said:


> Thank you! Your baby is gorgeous too. Her eyes are so pretty.
> 
> Ill have to check your update tomorrow.

thank you :flower: her eyes are def brown now! <3 my special girl :cloud9:


----------



## septemberbaby

My LO doesn't have one, but I had them and my mum freaked out about it and took me to the hospital (which is the right thing to do of course. Better safe than sorry) she still tells me how worried she was until she saw the doctor! He internet is a great thing sometimes!

PS: for me they'd flare up 1-2 days BEFORE I had any other cold symptoms, and it was for every little sniffle...so don't worry about an infection or anything just yet ;)


----------



## MetalMaiden

septemberbaby said:


> My LO doesn't have one, but I had them and my mum freaked out about it and took me to the hospital (which is the right thing to do of course. Better safe than sorry) she still tells me how worried she was until she saw the doctor! He internet is a great thing sometimes!
> 
> PS: for me they'd flare up 1-2 days BEFORE I had any other cold symptoms, and it was for every little sniffle...so don't worry about an infection or anything just yet ;)


Thank you very much for your reply!! :flower:


----------



## Liberty8888

MetalMaiden said:


> Liberty8888 said:
> 
> 
> It sounds like her glands, they will raise if she's ill, teething or sometimes just to hot. My little boy had the same thing and the doctor said they have two glands there - I really wouldn't worry, baby's glands rise at the slightest things x
> 
> thanks so much for your reply! ok so just to make sure, you know the horseshoe indent on the base your skull? between that and the ear are the glands? i lied, its on the right side too. you're reply makes me feel better, thank you :hugs: i can't let myself get too wound up about it :wacko:Click to expand...

Hiya, it's in exactly the same place I know exactly what you mean, the doc def said its their glands and that it can be caused just by teething. My boy gets it all the time then it will go away, also even if your baby has the slightest infection it will rise as babies bodies work over time as their immune system is weak- they may not even be showing other signs like having a cold x


----------



## Liberty8888

I really wouldn't worry and trust me I'm usually a girl that worries about my baby! Xx


----------



## MetalMaiden

thanks so much girls I think I can sleep tonight now, you guys made me feel much better :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Liberty8888

Lol your exactly like me I get so worried about things I can't sleep - well dont you worry you can sleep easy tonight! X


----------



## New Mrs W

Definitely a gland. Frankie had the same. Took him to the doctor who said it's quite common for babies to have a swollen gland even if they haven't seemed unwell because literally every germ, however big or small, is brand new to them and so their bodies try to fight it. He also said he had parents in to see him a few times a week about it. Frankie's was up for a few months. Your LO's sounds exactly like Frankie's x


----------



## pianobex

Absolutly sounds like lymph nodes (glands) they are raised when fighting something however can remain for a month or so after being ill which is frustrating with babies as they will most likely be ill again in a month so can seem like they are swollen for ages. My daughter had inflamed lymph nodes for 6month, went to ENT consultant and he said it was Absolutly normal. They eventually went down.


----------



## MetalMaiden

update - my aunt didn't know... she mentioned the word "cyst" (which i know can be harmless but scared the crap out of me anyway)... she works with newborns and NICU babies, so not familiar with our situation so I had a Dr.'s appt today and as PP's have mentioned, it is a gland and she definitely felt it. I am to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't grow, and that she doesn't think it's anything for me to be very concerned about at this point, she said its called a "shotty gland". Although in the back of my mind I feel uneasy, I really want to focus on your previous replies that your babies are fine and my DD will be too. I really think she's gotta be teething, both my niece and nephew got teeth between now and 7 months (and she drooled like mad today after not drooling for at least a week) so I'm trying to relax about it... gawd I just love her so much I hope it goes down soon! Thanks again so much for your reassurances. Any more positive stories are welcome! To PP's who experienced this (and didn't specify), how long did they take to go down? 

love and light xx


----------



## Conundrum

I had an infected swollen lymphnode as a child on the back of my neck in a similar position. I was told it took weeks to become severe, was easily caught and then removed. The only bad thing I have from it now is a scar on my neck. So no worries even if it is something severe it is both noticeable over time and treatable.


----------

